# Afraid of living



## ryn_lane (Aug 17, 2018)

Hi, I’m Ryn. I’m 22 And I’ve suffered from chronic dp/dr for about 4 years now. It originally started from smoking weed with a friend at the time which gave me an incredibly bad trip and set me towards dissociating badly. Im unable, even after all of these years, to describe truly what I’ve gone through. I have felt so incredibly alone, unsafe and scared in the world. I haven’t met anyone else who has dp/dr. I am starting to give up hope. Everyday feels like ground hog day, my memory is completely fried. Im lucky if I remember what I ate 10 mins ago. The world feels unfamiliar and scary, my existence in general is scary.. living, is scary. I cannot put too much focus on one individual thought without triggering dp/dr because right now I live with it, it’s not as bothersome as it was. (Knock on wood) someone please tell me I am not going crazy, tell me there are others who find the world so scary.


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

Hi Ryan. I'm sorry that you know what it is like to feel so alienated and unsafe to an extent you can't describe.

You are not alone. I've been on this forum for years, and you'll find tens of thousands of posts where people express the same way you feel.
There's hope, there's _getting better, _that I know, and can tell you.


----------



## Natty1977 (Jul 12, 2021)

ryn_lane said:


> Hi, I’m Ryn. I’m 22 And I’ve suffered from chronic dp/dr for about 4 years now. It originally started from smoking weed with a friend at the time which gave me an incredibly bad trip and set me towards dissociating badly. Im unable, even after all of these years, to describe truly what I’ve gone through. I have felt so incredibly alone, unsafe and scared in the world. I haven’t met anyone else who has dp/dr. I am starting to give up hope. Everyday feels like ground hog day, my memory is completely fried. Im lucky if I remember what I ate 10 mins ago. The world feels unfamiliar and scary, my existence in general is scary.. living, is scary. I cannot put too much focus on one individual thought without triggering dp/dr because right now I live with it, it’s not as bothersome as it was. (Knock on wood) someone please tell me I am not going crazy, tell me there are others who find the world so scary.


Try 20yrs , non stop ! lol
I personally, have never met anyone with DP before either. But then again, why they tell you anyway, when it is so misunderstood.
It will feel like it, but you are most certainly not on your own 😊


----------

